# Cherche App bloc note à onglets alphabétique



## bzhjcc (24 Novembre 2011)

l'objectif est d'avoir un ou plusieurs dictionnaires avec option de recherche  par mot.
 Un onglet par lettre dans chaque onglet on écrit un mot suivi de sa traduction... 

 Bref un dictionnaire personnalisé


merci d'avance


----------

